# Pioneer Elite Dialog Settings



## John Silver (Feb 5, 2005)

Every time I power up my VSX-53, in order to hear dialog, I must adjust "Dialog Enhance" using my Android's VSX Remote app or the iControlAV2 app.

I'm using Advanced MCACC, subwoofer, all speakers to small with a 100 hz crossover and the sound is great, except for the dialog, which is too low to hear.

After adjusting with either of the apps mentioned above, all is well but the setting goes back to neutral when the receiver's power is cycled. Anyone know of a way to permanently adjust Dialog Enhance?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Look at page 50 of your manual. That has several settings that appear to be able to change. The default setting is to OFF. I believe that page tells how to change the default setting.

Here is a link to the PDF manual at Pioneer.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-52_OperatingInstructions051911.pdf


----------



## John Silver (Feb 5, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Look at page 50 of your manual....


Thank you Jimmie. It appears it is only adjustable from the remote control when you're in specific sound settings (THX, Pro Logic, Etc.) but not many at all. Also, it requires front height speakers to be installed. I told it I did, and adjusted the Dialog, but unfortunately, in all cases, it resets when power is cycled.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry that it did not work.
Just a thought,
Have you checked to see if there is a firmware update for the receiver and installed it ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Take a look at page 51 at the C Image and C Width and see if they will get you where you want to go.
You might try the C Width set to Zero and / or the C Image set to Ten.


----------

